# Welches Boot?



## Salty Waterboy (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi Spezis,

habe mal eine Frage zu Booten die man beruhigt in Küstennahen Gewässern (Kategorie C) mit einem 5PS Außenborder fahren kann.

Kennt Ihr welche, oder könnt Ihr mir sogar welche empfehlen?

Es soll auch noch bei einer Windstärke 4 fahrbar sein, die einfachste Ausstattung haben, Sicherheit vermitteln und kein Vermögen kosten.

Gruß Belly


----------



## gluefix (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Hallo,
also da fallen mir auf anhieb einige Modelle von Crescant und Theri ein. Letzteres ist nicht aus GFK sondern aus einer Art PE Kunststoff. Beide Hersteller bauen m.M. unsinkbare Modelle. Ansonsten ist der Markt gut bestückt, selbst Aluboote gibt es genügend in der Größenordnung (z.B. Linder). Ich persönlich würde ein unsinkbares Modell aus GFK oder PE Kunststoff vorziehen, falls der 5 PS Mixer doch nicht schneller ist als die Welle :q.  Besorg dir auf alle Fälle ne Schubschraube oder besser gleiche einen gedrosselten 8er 2 Zylinder wenn es schon führerscheinfrei sein muss. Naja welche Meinung ich zu 5 PS auf der Ostsee habe ist eine andere Sache, ich will dich damit nicht belasten. Bei Windstärke 4 habe ich selbst mit meinen Booten (75 Ps und 50 Ps) bei der richtigen Windrichtung auch keinen Spass mehr #d auf der Heimfahrt. Achte auf ALLE Fälle auf CE Zertifikat C und das der Kahn nicht so eine 1,70m breite , niedrigbordige Junke ist, das geht schief ! 
Gruß Benni


----------



## HD4ever (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Hatte ne Orkney 440 damals mit 8 PS ... sollte mit 5 PS auch gut gehen ...
ich fand ne Schlupfkajüte immer sehr viel angenehmer auf der Ostsee


----------



## Eristo (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*



Bellyfisher schrieb:


> Hi Spezis,
> 
> habe mal eine Frage zu Booten die man beruhigt in Küstennahen Gewässern (Kategorie C) mit einem 5PS Außenborder fahren kann.
> 
> ...




Man sollte sich immer an den Realitäten orientieren, viele Boote sind bei vernünftigem Einsatz sicher genug und auch zum Angeln geeignet. 

Mit meinem Schlauchboot, "360er Wiking Sport", bin ich oft mit 5PS draußen gewesen, obwohl ich schon sehr lange meinen Sportboot-Führeschein habe. 5PS reichen völlig aus und sind vom gesamten Handling viel einfach zweckmäßiger. #6

Es gibt sicher einige Angler, die an einem Angeltag zig Kilometer zurücklegen, aber auch die haben am Ende nicht immer Fische gefangen...

Das Gerede, das die Welle schneller sein könnte als das Boot ist bei einem Boot bis 5 Meter absoluter Nonsens, gegen die Welle muss man sich natürlich entsprechend Zeit nehmen.

Wichtig ist natürlich die "Entwurfskategorie C" zu beachten, sie muss auf dem Typenschild und in den Bootspapieren stehen!


Boote mit selbstlenzender Plicht sind im Vorteil, aber nicht unumgänglich, wenn man beim Wetter kein Risiko eingeht. Es gibt zum Glück mittlerweile diverse sehr gute Wetterprognosen, z.B. hier:

http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/farvandsudsigter/vestost.htm

Die Bilder sind selbsterklärend.


Rettungswesten, Ersatzanker, Kompaß usw. gehören sowieso auf jedes Boot. 

Ich bin nach langer Suche gerade von meinem Schlauchboot auf ein Ryds 435 FC mit 30 PS umgestiegen, war damit aber noch nicht auf dem Wasser.  :r:r:r

Meinen 5PS Suzuki am Hilfsspiegel beabsichtige ich aber als Hauptmotor einzusetzen...

Deine Frage solltest du aber am Besten noch mal aktualisieren, wenn du schon ein bestimmtes Boot im Auge hast.|wavey:


----------



## Pixelschreck (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Nur mal so als Randbemerkung:
 Wenn du dir ein Boot für die Ostsee zulegen möchtest solltest du die paar Euronellen (600.-?) für den Sportbootführerschein See auch nicht scheuen. 5 Ps - Kapitäne stehen öfter in der Zeitung als lizenzierte Bootsführer. Ausreichend motorisierte Boote sind auch ein Stück Sicherheit auf See! Und sooo schwer ist der Schein auch nicht. 

Schöne Grüße von der Küste!
Jens


----------



## Salty Waterboy (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Danke für die informativen Antworten.:m

Also ich habe an ein cresent 4,70m ins Auge gefasst.

Will keine schleichwerbung machen:
http://www.kalles-angelshop.de/boot.htm

Die Jungs vermieten das Teil mit nem 5PSer für Ostseetouren.

Also dürfte das doch so verkehrt mit 5 PS nicht sein.|kopfkrat

Auf der letzten Blinker-Zeitschrift DVD sah das Böötchen bei relativ viel Wind und spitzer Welle auch ganz sicher aus.

Gruß Belly


----------



## MefoProf (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Gute Wahl. Damit machst du nix verkehrt. Ich bin mittlerweile seit fast 15 Jahren mit 5 PS auf der Ostsee aktiv und lebe immer noch. Geht also, wenn man vernünftig ist, das Wetter im Auge behält und nicht zu weit raus fährt. Bei den von dir erwähnten 4 Windstärken bleibe ich aber an Land.

lg


----------



## Salty Waterboy (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

4 war vielleicht auch übertrieben, will nur nicht immer bei Windstille rausfahren, momentan habe ich ein 3,10m Schlauchboot (angeblich Katgorie C) und bei bisschen wind geht es, aber es ist schnell an der Grenze des Möglichen.#d

Gruß Belly


----------



## HD4ever (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

auf jeden Fall nen super Boot !!!
denke nicht so der Renner mit 5 PS aber auf jeden Fall wird das schon gehen mit nem zuverlässigen Motor :m
wäre garantiert sicher wesentlich anders / besser als mit dem kleinen Schlauchi ! 
dann kannst auch bald mal das Trolling / Schleppangeln ins Auge fassen ... 
der Wunsch nach nem SBF und größeren Motor kann man später immer nochmal in die Tat umsetzen ...


----------



## Steinbuttt (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Hallo Belly,

ich selbst habe seit vielen Jahren ein CRESCENT 410 (allerdings mit einem 8PS Motor) im Gebrauch und bin damit absolut zufrieden!

Ich benutze es bei uns im Bodden und auch im nahen Küstenbereich und wenn man damit keine leichtsinnigen Experimente macht und das Wetter und die Wettervorhersage genau beachtet, kann man mit so einem Boot sehr viel Freude haben.

In meinem CRESCENT 410 kann man gut mit 3 Leuten angeln.

Aber auch ich kann Dir nur davon abraten, damit weit auf die Ostsee raus zu fahren, oder bei Wind und Wellen!#d
Ein 5PS Motor hat einfach nicht die Schubkraft um rauher See zu trotzen!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Pixelschreck (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Naja, es könnte ja nun bald sein das man 15Ps ohne Schein fahren darf. siehe den Trööt *Freie Fahrt für Freizeitkapitäne.
*da würde ich bei einem neuen Boot darauf achten ob es auch 15 Ps verträgt.


----------



## Salty Waterboy (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Das wäre ja der Hammer! 

Dann lohnt sich das echt mit 15PS!
Dann hoffen wir mal das beste.

Wie soll das dann nekannt gegeben werden? Wird ja wohl eher nicht im TV erwähnt werden, außer vielleicht im NDR.|kopfkrat

Gruß Belly


----------



## Pixelschreck (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Also ich denke das von den 99 746 Mitgliedern hier im AB wohl schon irgendwer das mitbekommen wird und einen Trööt verfasst ausserdem hat sogar der Bundestag eine website. Ansonsten elwis.de oder bsh.de .

Der eigentliche Trick dabei wäre allerdings sich frühzeitig einen 15 Motor zu sichern bevor der Gebrauchtmarkt dann völlig zusammenbricht in der Klasse.
Aber sich auf Verdacht mal eben 1000,- in den Schuppen stellen?

Auf jeden Fall tut sich da was in die richtige Richtung, abwarten und weiter angeln! 

Gruß
Jens


----------



## seacat (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Also nichts für ungut liebe Angelfreunde, aber wenn man
die Kommentare liest, wird einem angst und bange.

Wer mit einem 5 PS Motor oder einem 3,60m
Schlauchboot auf die Ostsee fährt, kann nicht ernst
genommen werden und handelt höchst fahrlässig,
auch anderen gegenüber, wenn diese "Angler" dann
geborgen oder gerettet werden müssen.
Das gilt auch dann,wenn man nur wenige hundert Meter 
raus fährt und bei Fahrtantritt das Wetter schön ist.
Diese Boote und diese Motorisierung haben auf der
Ostsee nichts verloren.

Angeln ist ein teures Hobby, wenn es unbedingt ein
eigenes Boot sein soll, muss es rauhwassertauglich sein.
Das gilt auch insbesondere für die Motorleistung.


----------



## Pixelschreck (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Moin seacat

Da der Nick des Themenstarters die Silbe "Belly" beinhaltet, was sicherlich von Bellyboat herrühren könnte und er seinen Heimatort mit Blotenhagen angegeben hat, (Küstenjunge) nehme ich mal an das der junge Mann schon weiß was ihn erwartet. Ein 5,50 m hochbordiges Rauwasserboot mit 15 Ps ersetzt leider auch keinerlei Erfahrung. Von den meisten Leuten die hier gepostet haben weiß ich das sie selber ausreichend Erfahrung haben und, keine Angst, der wird schon gut beraten. Ob Luftmatratze, Kayak oder 12m Kutter, wichtig ist die richtige Einschätzung von Wetter, Boot und den eigenen Fähigkeiten. Man kann durchaus hier an der Küste mit einem Schlauchi und 'nem Mixer dran angeln, die Frage ist nur wann kann ich damit aufs Wasser und wann muss ich zusehen das ich wieder an Land komme. Dies richtig einzuschätzen braucht einiges an Erfahrung und kann nicht ungelesen oder als Upgrade gekauft werden. Wenn mal wieder einer abgesoffen ist geht bei uns hier die Frage: "...ein Berliner?" "... nö aus Dortmund" " ...war eigentlich klar, nicht von der Küste!". 

Ich bin da auch ganz ehrlich, auf meine Lawinenvorhersage würde ich mich selbst nicht verlassen!

Schöne Grüße von der Küste!
Jens


----------



## Marf22 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*



seacat schrieb:


> Also nichts für ungut liebe Angelfreunde, aber wenn man
> die Kommentare liest, wird einem angst und bange.
> 
> Wer mit einem 5 PS Motor oder einem 3,60m
> ...



Schlauchboote spielen meiner Meinung nach in einer ganz anderen Liga. Sind nicht mein Fall, weil ich wegen meinen Knien immer mal wieder stehen muss und deswegen ein hohes Freibord haben will. Trotzdem haben wir uns schon öfter bei blöden Wetter hinter ein Schlauchboot gehangen und konnten so gemütlich dessen Geschwindigkeit mit gehen. Ohne  den Vordermann hätten wir in dem Tempo sonst schnell unsere Wirbelsäule aus dem Hintern gekloppt. Allerdings hatten die Schlauchboote immer 10-20PS, aber auch nur knapp 4m. Grüße hier an Manni! :vik:


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Hallo,
ich halte die "Jungs von der Küste" auch nicht für klüger, als die aus Dortmund oder aus München. Sie haben schlichtweg einen riesen Vorteil: Sie können sich die Tage aussuchen, wo sie aufs Wasser fahren.
Die meisten Angelturis werden vom Zeitdruck in Gefahr gebracht. Nichts ist gefährlicher, als wenn man nur drei Tage Zeit hat - und dann aber unbedingt aufs Wasser will. Zwei tage sind schon ausgefallen und am dritten wird man dann leichtsinnig.
Es werden an der Küste auch keine geborenen Bootsangler auf die Welt gebracht. Alle müssen lernen, lernen , lernen.
Petri


----------



## Eristo (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*



seacat schrieb:


> Also nichts für ungut liebe Angelfreunde, aber wenn man
> die Kommentare liest, wird einem angst und bange.
> 
> Wer mit einem 5 PS Motor oder einem 3,60m
> ...






Hallo seacat,

dein Beitrag zeigt mir klar, dass du eine Meinung darstellst, ohne Wissen zu haben#q


Mein 360er Wiking Sport entspricht, wie viele andere hochwertige Schlauchboote auch, der Kategorie "C"!


Deshalb ist es für die Benutzung in Küstengewässern bis Windstärke 6 und Wellenhöhen bis zu 2 Metern zugelassen.

Ich glaube nicht, dass viele GFK-Boote auf der Ostsee unterwegs sind, die eine höhere Zulassung besitzen.|kopfkrat


Ich bin überzeugt, dass die verantwortlichen Ingenieure ihre Einschätzungen besser vornehmen konnten als du!!!#6


----------



## seacat (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Hallo,

wieso seit Ihr so aufgebracht, da hab ich ja
wo reingestochert.
Dolfin, Deinen Ausführungen stimme ich zu. 
Den Rückschluss  von der Küstennähe und der Herkunft
des Skippers auf dessen Befähigung zu ziehen, ist
doch schon weit hergeholt.
Nach dieser Logik müsste auch der Anwohner, dessen
Haus z.B. an einer Bundesstraße liegt, der bessere
Autofahrer sein.

Zwischen den Zeilen ist zu lesen, weil ich aus Bayern
komme, hätte ich sowieso keine Ahnung vom
Bootfahren. (Bergsteigen können nur die Bayern selbst !).
Ich habe ein eigenes Boot, welches auf Langeland steht,
seit 1995 fahre ich mehrmals im Jahr dorthin, um
meinem Hobby zu frönen. Teilweise 4 Wochen am Stück.

Vorher habe ich beide Sportbootführerscheine erworben,
keiner kann mir die Befähigung absprechen, ein Boot
zu führen oder den sonstigen Umständen nicht gerecht
werden zu können, was Unfälle jedoch nicht ausschließt.
Natürlich kommt im Laufe der Jahre immer mehr
Erfahrung hinzu.

Was den Schlauchboot-Freak betrifft, warum bist Du
so aggressiv, hab ich Dir auf den Schlauch  getreten?
Du lobst Deine Wurstpelle ja in den höchsten Tönen.
Windstärke 6, Wellenhöhe 2m, toll, steckt die Haut 
locker weg, dank der Ingenieurskunst.
Aber fährst Du bei dieser Wetterlage auch raus?
Dein Boot schafft das. Dazu gehört nur eine Portion
Mut und eine noch größere Portion Verantwortungslosigkeit.

Die Dänen haben ein Sprichwort:

" Nur der Narr fürchtet das Meer nicht."

Grüße
seacat

p.s. In Hanstholm fahren die Hochsee-Angelkutter
ab Windstärke 5 nicht mehr raus.


----------



## thebigangler (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Schönen Guten abend ich glaube Erisco meinte es nicht so klar kann ihn schon verstehen fast alle mursern über die Schlauchboote aber es steckt mehr drin als alle erwaren Schlauchboot fahrer verstehen was ich meine aber die kleinen GFK boote fahren haben auch klasse C aber ich glaube nicht das die noch bei Windstärke 5 auf der Ostsee fahren Kleine GFK Boote und  Kleine Schlauchboote fahren und Angel nur bis Windstärke 3-4 mehr macht kein sinn ich bin jahre lang mit ein 3,10 m Schlauchboot gefahren mit 5 Ps aber immer alleine oder mit Zwei Boote man muß schon etwas erfahrung sammeln und haben um auf die Ostsee zu fahren aber am wichstigen ist immer die Rettungsmittel gruß


----------



## Potti87 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Wenns Wetter passt, man in Küstennähe bleibt, das Wetter beobachtet und vernünftig genug ist um bei einem Wetterumbruch rein zu fahren, sehe ich da keine Bedenken mit einem 5PS Boot rauszufahren egal ob Schlauch- oder GFK Boot, fahre selber schon Jahrelang auf die Ostsee vor Kühlungsborn, Fehmarn und Neustadt und bisher immer heil und munter wieder heimgekehrt.
Rettungsmittel sollten allerdings an Bord sein und Schwimmwesten angelegt!!!

gruß Potti87


----------



## goeddoek (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Grandioser Thread #6



Da erfasst ein Bayer ( was fällt Dir eigentlich ein, hier zu posten * war Spaß *   ) um was es hier geht und fast alle ( okay @ Dolfin und andere ) "Seebären" erklären dem Binnenländer erst mal was *Bootsfahren* bedeutet :vik:

Zugegeben - Schlauchboote verhalten sich anders auf / im Wasser als Feststoffboote - dafür braucht man nicht zwangsläufig Schiffbau studiert haben 


Jetzt mal - anhand der Postings ( nicht nur in diesem Thread ) zum Meeresangeln, bemerke ich, dass ich einen ungeheuren Nachlernbedarf habe - für mich zum Verständnis: was genau sagt denn die Kategorie C aus ?

In wiefern ist denn Angeln bei Windstärken vier und mehr ( ich spreche von BFT nicht m/s , auch das wird häufig durcheinander gewürfelt  #h ) überhaupt vom Boot aus machbar resp. macht Spaß und ist verantwortungsvoll ?

Wo liegt da der große Unterschied zwischen Festrumpf und Schlauchi - schafft ihr es, 'ne abgerissen Montage bei 4 BFT neu zu knoten ?

Man sollte doch bedenken, dass auch "Neulinge" hier lesen #h

Was wäre wichtiger , ihnen mitzugeben ? Was für ein unerschrock'ner Captain man doch ist oder, dass wohl die DGzRS rausfährt, um "Helden" abzubergen, die Spendengelder dafür gedacht sind, in Notfällen rauszufahren ?

Hier wird wird generell von Windstärken gesprochen - hat auf- oder ablandiger Wind, womöglich das jeweilige Revier ( ums nicht komliziert zu machen "stehende Welle " ) auch Auswirkungen auf eure Aussagen ?

Hier mal für die Neulinge, wie 'ne BFt 6 auf 'nem relativ "geschützten" Gewässer wie dem Ijsselmmer aussieht > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGq8RBDEGDQ

Oder für unsere Freunde aus Süddeutschland auf dem Neusiedlersee > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DVjqZZXhAc

Und das sind keine kleinen Bötchen


----------



## gluefix (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Toll wie der Thread auf 3 Seiten ausartet #q. Hier wurde nach Herstellern und Bootstypen gefragt die geeignet sind und nicht nach 5PS ja oder nein. Ich habe mich in meinem Beitrag auch mit meiner Meinung zurückgehalten.


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

( okay @ Dolfin und andere ) "Seebären" erklären dem Binnenländer erst mal was Bootsfahren bedeutet 

Goeddoeck: Irgendwas falsch gelesen? Ich habe nur gesagt, das die "Küstenjungs" nicht von vornherein "bootsklüger" sind. Warum auch?
Petri


----------



## seacat (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Hallo,

die unerwartete Resonanz auf meinen Beitrag macht
es erforderlich, dass ich mich nochmals zu Wort melde.

Die Küstenjungs haben natürlich noch einen entscheidenden
Vorteil: Sie haben den nötigen Respekt vor dem Meer.
Dieser wird ihnen von den "Alten" von klein auf beigebracht.
Aber diesen Respekt vor dem Meer kann man auch aus
Bayern mitbringen.

Auf das Thema selbst und speziell auf den "Hochseeangler"
Eristo muss nochmals ausführlich eingegangen werden:

Ich poste hier selten und bin eher durch Zufall auf diesen
Thread gestoßen. 
Auf einen Beitrag habe ich sachlich geantwortet.
Obwohl er mich nicht kennt, wird mir von Eristo attestiert,
dass ich kein Wissen habe. Das erste Smiley dazu kann man
auch als Beleidigung auffassen, was ich aber nicht tue.

Mit welchem Recht greift mich dieser Wursthaut-Kapitän
persönlich an? Nur weil ich anderer Meinung bin als er?
Wenn er so reagiert, muss er sich nicht wundern, wenn er
von mir die passende Antwort erhält.

Normalerweise ignoriert man solche Beiträge wie die von
Eristo. Aber wie goeddoek erwähnt, sind im Forum auch
Neulinge unterwegs.
Das nahm ich als Anlass, meine Meinung dazu zu äußern,
um eine mögliche Nachahmung zumindest nochmals zu
überdenken.

Eristo schreibt u.a.:

" 5 Ps reichen völlig aus."

"....,Ersatzanker,...., usw. gehören sowieso auf jedes Boot."

"Gegen die Welle muss man sich natürlich entsprechend
Zeit nehmen."

Mit Verlaub Eristo, wer solchen geistigen Dünnschiss
verbreitet, der wird von mir nicht ernst genommen.
Wir reden hier ja vom Angeln auf der Ostsee.

Und was den Ersatzanker betrifft, so bist Du ja mit zwei
Ankern unterwegs. E i n Anker ist ja kein Ersatzanker.

Und nun zu seinem Windstärke 6 und 2meter-Wellen Boot:

Hat es überhaupt einen Festrumpf?
Wie schwer ist es ohne Motor, 45 kg, oder 80 kg?
Und damit und 5 Ps willst Du gegen 2meter Wellen bestehen?

Wenn die Luft aus der Pelle ist, passt das "Hochseeboot"
auch schon mal in einen größeren Rucksack.

Länge 3,60 m, Breite so um die 1,60 m.
Wenn man die Wülste abzieht, verbleiben eine Innenbreite
von etwa 90 cm, viel Platz für Gerät uns sonstige Utensilien,
für den Angler selbst und natürlich auch für den Ersatzanker.

Fehlt nur noch das Argument, das Boot sei unsinkbar.
Was nützt es dem Angler, wenn sein Boot zwar nicht sinkt,
aber kieloben treibt, besonders bei kaltem Wasser.

So, lieber Eristo, wenn Du wieder mal das Bedürfnis hast
fremde Leute "anzumachen", nur weil sie eine andere Meinung
vertreten, so solltest Du deinen Schreibstil überdenken.
Und dann bekommst Du auch keine solchen Antworten

Zur Vervollständigung möchte ich noch kurz auf meine
Person eingehen:
Den Angelschein habe ich seit 1978. Meine Leidenschaft zum 
Meeresangeln entdeckte ich Anfang der neunziger Jahre,
seither bin ich ständig da oben unterwegs, zuerst in Norwegen, jetzt nur noch in Dänemark (Langeland).

Mitte der 90er habe ich mich entschlossen, mir ein eigenes
Boot zu kaufen.
Vorher habe ich die Bootsführerscheine erworben, mich
ausführlich mit der Materie befasst und mir umfangreiches
theoretisches Wissen angeeignet. Die Praxis muss man sich
sprichwörtlich selbst "erfahren".

Durch Zufall ergab es sich, dass ich mein Boot während
meiner Abwesenheit in DK belassen konnte.
Es steht trocken in einer Halle, zu unserem Vermieter haben
wir ein vertrauensvolles und freundschaftliches Verhältnis.
Meine Frau und ich sind sehr glücklich darüber, auf Langeland
einen kleinen Freundeskreis zu haben, schließlich sind wir da
oben die "Ausländer". Wir lieben Land und Leute.

Wenn wir nun Urlaub machen, so werden am Boot alle
Wartungsarbeiten durchgeführt, bevor es auf's Wasser kommt.
Am Ende wird ein voller Tag für die Reinigung des Bootes
eingeplant. Alles wird gründlichst gesäubert, poliert und
eingeölt. Deswegen schaut es auch noch aus wie neu.
Durch die Pflege des Bootes hatte ich noch nie technische
Probleme auf dem Wasser und bin immer wohlbehalten in
den Hafen zurückgekehrt.

Bei Windstärke 6 fahre ich aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht
raus, bin aber auf dem Wasser sehr wohl schon von ganz
schlechtem Wetter überrascht worden.
Geht manchmal ja ganz fix.
Da gab es wirklich meterhohe Wellen, wo es galt, jede
Welle ernst zu nehmen und sie auch im richtigen Winkel
anzufahren und den Wellenkamm mit der richtigen
Geschwindigkeit zu nehmen.
Wir Freizeitangler sollten uns bewußt sein, egal ob nun 4meter
oder 6meter Boot, im Grunde genommen sind wir nur mit
Nusschalen unterwegs. (Ich verweigere drei sss in Serie).

Nun kann man mit einem 3,60 m Schlauchboot auf die Ostsee
fahren, ebenso kann man mit Sommerreifen im Winter im
Gebirge umherfahren, beides kann gutgehen.
Aber ist es auch verantwortungsvoll?
Wenn die Risiken auf dem Wasser schon nicht abwägbar
und auszuschließen sind, so kann ich sie doch wenigstens
minimieren, indem ich Vorsorge treffe, und nicht leichtsinnig
handle und mich mit ungeeigneten Booten aus Meer wage.

Das war meine Meinung zu dem Thema, auch wollte und will
ich keinen persönlich angreifen.
Jeder ist für sein Handeln selbst verantwortlich.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen ein
"Petri Heil".

Grüße  aus dem schönen Bayern

seacat


----------



## Knurrhahn (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

@ Georg,

da gebe ich dir zu 100% recht.
Das ebige ich habe einen Führerschein und allet unter 20 oder sonst was für PS ist doof, geht mir auch langsam auf die Nerven.
Ich selber besitze auch eine Boot welches um die 7 Meter lang ist und von einem 80PS Motor angetrieben wird.
Dazu kommt noch, ich bin von April bis Oktober auf Norwegens Fjorde unterwegs.
Ich habe auch schon einige Leute aus dem Wasser gezogen oder sonst wie geholfen.
Und trotzdem fahre ich hier auf der Ostsee am liebsten ein Schlauchboot mit einem Fünfer Quirl.
Ich bin einfach flexibler, kann den ganzen Plunder ohne Hilfe überall vom Strand aus ins Wasser schmeißen und bin nicht auf irgendwelche Hafenmeister angewiesen, welche mir wenn dann endlich ausgeschlafen das Tor zur Slipanlage aufschließen und dann am besten noch der Spruch vor 16 Uhr musst du das Hafengelände wieder verlassen haben kommt.
Man was ich mich da schon als ich noch eine größeres Boot hier an der Ostsee hatte geärgert habe.
Da ich es auch nur auf ein paar Plattfische welche im Herbst in Ufernähe zu fangen sind abgesehen habe, war und ist für mich meine Gummiente die erste Wahl.
Ein weiteres Problem bei mir, ich habe keinen Platz ein Boot auf meinem Grundstücke unter zu stellen.
Also einfach die Luft aus die Gummiente und ab in die Garage.
Es spricht auch nichts dagegen mit einem Fünfer Quirl mal eben einen Kilometer raus zu fahren.
Wenn man Glück hat, kann man sich dann dort mit ein paar Kajakanglern unterhalten.
Ups das sind ja die anderen verrückten.  
Also einfach auch mal anderen Leuten ein gewisses Maß an Eigenverantwortung zutrauen. 

Viele Grüße
Knurri


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Recht haste Knurri! Alleine die miese Slipanlagensituation 
lässt einen wehmütig an die alte Schlauchizeit zurück denken...


----------



## Eristo (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*



seacat schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die unerwartete Resonanz auf meinen Beitrag macht
> es erforderlich, dass ich mich nochmals zu Wort melde.
> ...


----------



## seacat (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Hallo nochmals,

seit Eristo's Beitrag ist Stagnation eingetreten,
alle erwarten scheinbar eine Reaktion von mir.

Nun wird wieder auf dem Thema "Führerschein" rumgehackt.
Das war doch gar nicht wichtig und wurde nur mit erwähnt.
Ich wollte damit nur klar machen, wenn ich ein Fahrzeug in
Betrieb nehmen will, egal ob Auto, Motorrad oder Boot,
dann schaff ich die Voraussetzungen dafür.
Wenn ich Auto fahren will, muss ich auch den Führerschein
machen. Und wenn ich Boot fahren will, dann muss ich in
Deutschland ab 5 Ps auch den Führerschein machen.

Ob dann jemand gut Auto oder Boot fährt, hängt sicher
nicht vom Führerschein ab, auch nicht davon, wie lange er 
ihn schon hat.

Auf Eristo's Beitrag möchte ich nochmal eingehen.
Er schreibt:
"Ein 5PS AB bringt ein Schlauchboot bei gutem Wetter
je nach Personenzahl auf ca. 18-24 km/h."

Das lass ich mal so stehen, wobei ein wichtiges Detail
nicht genannt wird, die Größe des Schlauchbootes.

Weiter schreibt er:

" Das ein Schlauchi von achtern von einer Welle
"überrollt" werden könnte, ist daher schlechterdings
nicht möglich."

Das heißt nichts anderes, dass er aufgrund seiner
18-24 km/h der Welle von achtern einfach davonfahren
kann.
Dabei vergisst er aber die Wellen von vorn, die er
dann ja mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit angeht.
Wenn er mal mit einem GFK Boot richtig rasant in eine
große Welle reingefahren ist (kann auch ungewollt durchaus
vorkommen), dann wüsste er, wovon ich spreche.


Dann steht man fast, und es haut einen gehörig nach
vorne, wobei man auch schon mal den Halt verlieren kann.

Aber die Wellen von vorn geht er ja wieder mit einer
moderaten Geschwindigkeit an.

Eristo, ich will damit nur Deine Widersprüche darlegen,
Dir den Spiegel vorhalten.
Du kannst möglicherweise ein toller Bootsführer sein,
die Widersprüche in Deinen Aussagen bleiben dennoch.

Ich weiß, ich mache mir mit meinen Postings keine Freunde
hier. Der Thread hat seit meiner Wortmeldung enormen
Zuspruch erhalten und wurde überproportional angeklickt.

Was mich daher interessieren würde, wie viele Leser
und Angelkollegen teilen meine Meinung.
Ich meine die mit Rückgrat, die es sich auch trauen,
ihre ehrliche Meinung zu sagen.

In diesem Sinne.... vorab schon ein

Fröhliches Weihnachtsfest und ein
gesundes und erfolgreiches 2012.

Ein besonderer Gruß, und ein ernstgemeinter,
geht an Eristo.
Es ist ein Gruß der Entschuldigung und der Versöhnung.

seacat


----------



## gluefix (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

"Ein 5PS AB bringt ein Schlauchboot bei gutem Wetter je nach Personenzahl auf ca. 18-24km/h. Das ein Schlauchi von achtern von einer Welle "überrollt" werden könnte, ist daher schlechterdings nicht möglich."

Na dann fahr mal mit achterlicher Welle mit deinem Schlauchboot, viel Spass. Du wirst zum Spielball auf dem Wasser #d. Was meinst du was das für ein tolles Gefühl ist wenn die Welle unter einem durchgeht und du für jeden Meter vorwärts prommt wieder rückwärts herunter rutscht. Aber was erzähl ich euch Seemännern eigentlich, ich bin ja nur ein kleiner, vorlauter 27-jähriger Junkenfahrer |supergri . Ich bin übrigens auch beruflich auf dem Wasser und das auch noch im öffentlichen Dienst einer großen Behörde , was meinst was wir schon auf dem Wasser erlebt haben |supergri. Aber ohne euch Schlauchis und Kajaktypen die meinen bei Welle fahren zu können, wäre mein Dienst auch nicht so spannend #6.


----------



## Marf22 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Ich bin in Sachen Führerschein deiner Meinung, finde man sollte ihn auch schon bei unter 5PS haben, das gehört hier aber eigentlich ja überhaupt nicht in den Trööt. Haben wir in dem Freizeitkäptain-Trööt schon ausgiebig diskutiert.

Ich persönlich unterstelle einem Schlauchboot mit Festrumpf in der 4m Klasse eine höhere Seetauglichkeit wie einem Festrumpfboot in der 4m Klasse. Reden wir mal überhaupt nicht vom Motor.

Ich hab mir angewöhnt, bei einem Seegang, der ein gleiten nicht mehr möglich macht, mit der Welle, eventuell ein wenig schneller zu fahren. Die Fahrt wird einigermaßen ruhig und man hat dieses einschlagen in Wellen nicht. Allerdings haben wir ca. 6m über alles und einen sehr schweren Rumpf. Die schwere Bauart macht das Boot ein wenig träger und meiner Meinung seegängier wie ein sehr leichtes Boot der gleichen Länge.

Ich glaube nicht das jemand in der 4m Klasse bei 0,5m-1m Welle noch in Gleitfahrt fahren kann.....vielleicht sogar noch weniger...
Mein erstes Boot war ein 3,90m langer Dreikieler mit 20 PS.....aber für die Ostsee war er nichts mit seinem Freibord von 20cm und der Bugform bzw Rumpfform. Bei ein bissel Wellengang, war das fahren schon ein Kunststück und jede verpennte Welle hat über den Bug Wasser ins Boot gejagt #d 

Ich glaube hier wollte keiner dem anderen beleidigen....wir können doch alle nur von einander lernen und uns helfen. Wer nicht sachlich bleiben kann oder den Oberlehrer raus hängen muss, na...ihr wißt schon.


----------



## Eristo (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

In diesem Sinne.... vorab schon ein

Fröhliches Weihnachtsfest und ein
gesundes und erfolgreiches 2012.

Ein besonderer Gruß, und ein ernstgemeinter,
geht an Eristo.
Es ist ein Gruß der Entschuldigung und der Versöhnung.

seacat[/QUOTE]




Hallo Seacat,

wie ich schon geschrieben habe, wollte ich dich keineswegs angreifen. Vermutlich bin ich durch die meiner Meinung nach ständige Unterschätzung von ordentlich und solide gearbeiteten Schlauchbooten etwas überreizt gewesen. |uhoh:


Meine mir selbst gesetzte Obergrenze, um weiter aufs Wasser zu fahren, ist max. 8m/s, darüber höchstens bei ablandigem Wind in dem Bereich des Küstenstreifens, in dem die Wellen das Angeln noch zulassen. Das mögen mal 100-200 Meter, aber auch mal 400-500 Meter sein. |uhoh:

Bei 10m/s hört der (Angel)-Spass allerdings auch für mich auf... #d


Mein erstes Schlauchboot war ein olivgrünes 360er Metzeler „Maya“ mit einem 10PS Tomos(Zweitakter/Zweizylinder). Der war zwar absolut zuverlässig, ich merkte aber ziemlich schnell, dass ich mit dem leichten Boot zum Angeln völlig übermotorisiert war.|bigeyes 

Daher bin ich beim Umstieg auf mein Wiking Sport auch auf einen 5PS AB (Suzuki) umgestiegen. 

Spasshalber, aber auch um eine Risikoeinschätzung vornehmen zu können, habe ich mit beiden Booten auf der Ostsee gerudert, manchmal sogar gößere Distanzen, teilweise auch gegen den Wind. Es machte richtig Spaß und hat mir immer wieder gezeigt, dass man sich oft unterschätzt. ;+

Auf einen zweiten Anker, Schwimmweste, Kompass und Rundumlicht und natürlich meine Ruder lege ich so großen Wert, weil ich  meine Situation immer selbst bestimmen möchte.


Wellen von hinten, selbst von der Seite sind bei den Windstärken, bei denen man noch angeln kann, eigentlich kein Problem. Auch wenn man sich das gedanklich kaum vorstellen kann, man wird durch die Welle rechtzeitig hochgedrückt. Anfangs hat man dabei vielleicht manchmal ein flaues Gefühl in der Magengegend...

Vermutlich sind derartige Tests aber auch in ausreichender Zahl vor der Einteilung der Entwurfskategorien für Boote gemacht worden – und das sicher mit der zugelassenen Personenzahl. Mein Schlauchi entspricht wie bereits beschrieben der Kategorie "C". Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass die Zuordnung berechtigt ist.  #6

Weshalb ich den Wellen, wenn ich nicht aktiv angel, wegfahren kann, hat vermutlich den Grund, dass ich zu schnell bin. Wellen können nicht so schnell...#6

Eine Windgeschwindigkeit von 10,7m/s (5 Beaufort) entspricht 38,52km/h. Bei Sturmstärke baut sich eine Wellengeschwindigkeit auf, die ungefähr einem Drittel der Windgeschwindigkeit entspricht. Das wären bei voller Windstärke 5 maximal 13km/h. |rolleyes

Da sind, auch aus meiner Erfahrung, ausreichend Reserven drin. Man dosiert, wie bei einem GFK-Boot, die Geschwindkigkeit so, dass man kurz hinter einem Wellenkamm herfährt. #6


Bis auf zwei Schlauchboote, die kürzlich ohne Kompass im Nebel bei Fehmarn gerettet werden mußten, habe ich noch nie etwas von verunglückten Schlauchbooten mit bekommen, immer nur von nicht geeigneten  Kunststoffbooten, welchen Materials auch immer.  ;+



Fröhliches Weihnachtsfest und ein
gesundes und erfolgreiches 2012 an alle Freunde des Angelsports

Ein besonderer Gruß, und auch von mir ernst gemeint,
geht an Seacat!#h

Es ist von mir ebenfalls ein Gruß der Entschuldigung und der Versöhnung. Jeder hat seine Erfahrungen und bildet sich daraus seine Meinung. #h

eristo




Ach ja, hier noch ein Quellennachweis, man will sich ja nichts nachsagen lassen:

Erst wenn der Wind Sturmstärke erreicht, wachsen diese Wellen in Höhe und
Wellenlänge bis sie eine Geschwindigkeit erreichen, die ungefähr einem Drittel der Windgeschwindigkeit entspricht.

Danach hält das Wellenwachstum in Größe, Wellenlänge und Geschwindigkeit zwar noch an, aber mit immer kleiner werdender Wachstumsrate.  

Quelle: Ozeane und Küsten
von Prof. Dr. May-Britt Kallenrode


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Ein Schlauchboot ist durchaus für die Ostsee geeignet, wenn es entsprechend motorisiert und zugelassen ist. Bei Wind und Wellen bleibt man eh im Hafen und da ist das Material des Bootes ziemlich egal. Auch wenn ein Boot die "C" Zulassung hat, muss man das nicht völlig ausreizen.


----------



## thebigangler (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

hallo 
muss man nicht aber man kann es :q.es gibt genug leute auch hier im board die es immer über treiben müssen mit das raus fahren bei 5 und 6 windstärken aber die werden sich hier nicht melden weil die wissen wie die anderen leute auf sowas reagieren .ich kenne jemanden der betreibt ein angelladen in Berlin der fährt mit sein DDR boot (anker)mit 4 PS bis zu Kadetrinne zu dritt#q so und jetzt mal wo ist da der verstand?egal ob GFK oder Schlauchi ab windstärke 4 macht das angel so oder so kein spaß mehr.


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Ein paar Gedanken:
-thebigangler: Auch das Problem bzw. Verhalten löst sich irgendwann von selbst.
-Das Verhältnis Schlauchboote/ Festrumpfboote dürfte im Normalfalle - also nicht die Campingplatzangelei im Sommer - bei ca 1:20 liegen. Zumindest ist das mein Eindruck aus den letzten 20 Jahren aktiver Angelei in der Zeit zwischen Oktober und April. Insofern dürften sich die Verhältnisse erklären.
-Die reine Fahrfähigkeit auf Schlauchbooten in der Ostsee bezweifle ich zum Beispiel überhaupt nicht. Die Gefahr dieser Boote liegt in der Wasserübernahme im Winter, damit der Auskühlung der Insassen. Diese können sich in den meisten Booten auch kaum bewegen. Außerdem sind die Boote kaum bis garnicht erkennbar, wenn die Sicht schlecht wird. Auf dem Radar sind Schlauchis kaum erkennbar.
Petri


----------



## thebigangler (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Da gebe ich dir recht aber du weißt ja selber Schlauchis werden so wie KLEINE GFK boote nur als störecho auf dem Radar produtiert ausser du hast ein Radarreflektor .aber egal es wird immer eine diskusion zwischen Schlauchi und GFK boote geben und es werden immer mehr kleine schlauchboote
geben weil jeder sparen möchte keine slippe zahlen kein liegeplatz ich ärgere mich auch manchmal über die slippanlage und die leute aber da schaue ich mein Boot an und die fische und denke mir wen du dir so ein Boot leisten kannst den hast du auch das geld für die slippe.


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Wenn es nur die Kohle wäre (wobei hier z.T. echt krasse Preise genommen werden), 
aber in Sachen unkompliziertem Slippen sind wir ein echtes Entwicklungsland...


----------



## gluefix (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Welches Boot?*

Off Topic: Oh ja, wenn ich nur an eine meiner Segellangfahrten in der dänischen Südsee denke ! Da hat jedes noch so kleine Fischer-Kaff ne ordentliche und unversperrte Slippe :m, da wird man wirklich neidisch !


----------

